# 2013 season photos... Lets see them!



## Scruggspc

Post so I can dream of next year.


----------



## jcasey

I caught some blue water for the first time this year !!!


----------



## Scruggspc

That's a good picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scruggspc

Here is one of the 42 invincible strokin' to deep water nautilus a month or so ago I never shared.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

*First Pompano of 13'*

Who said size matters!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

*Black Fin*

We had a whole mess of some big Black Fin from an over nighter with MikeV.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> We had a whole mess of some big Black Fin from an over nighter with MikeV.


I will be dreaming of a trip like that! NICE!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tobiwan

The first one is from the PBGFC Jr. Angler tournament and the second was us jigging blackfins on our rigs trip.


----------



## Scruggspc

Pictures are my favorite post some more guys!!!! I am.


----------



## Scruggspc

Another


----------



## jjam




----------



## RollTider




----------



## Scruggspc

I like the whale.


----------



## bayougrande

keeps these coming....i love threads like this......maybe put it in the general discussion section so more folks might chime in??:thumbsup:


----------



## cobe killer

:thumbup: oh yeh!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Scruggspc said:


> Another


Scruggs, is that Tre Larsen second from the right?


----------



## Scruggspc

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Scruggs, is that Tre Larsen second from the right?


No, his name is Walker.


----------



## Scruggspc

cobe killer said:


> :thumbup: oh yeh!!!


 
I want to drop a sword bait so bad. Great pictures.


----------



## FishFighter92

Fishing photography is one of my favorite things. The picture of the Mahi is being used by Cape Horn in a magazine ad for their new model of boats in the Florida Sportsman magazine.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Scruggspc said:


> No, his name is Walker.


Dang, looks like a guy I went to high school with. Nice pics guys!


----------



## Dirty South

Every time I've been down this year the water has been rough and I haven't been able to go out much so I'll post this pic:
Of course I didn't take this personally. Found it on the web but it seems like the water was just like this every time I came down this year. I'm in Orange Beach now and hope to go out today. I'll hopefully be posting some real pics between now and Friday afternoon!


----------



## Tobiwan

Reminds me of this years international 🌊🌊🌊


----------



## Downtime2




----------



## Scruggspc

Nice


----------



## devinsdad

Hey guys- Can I throw in a surf fishing pic? We caught this off the beach as NAS while shark fishing on Sat 9/21/13.

My 15 year old niece, (Far right) was the initial angler until she could fight anymore.:thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc

Homemade scallops anyone???? Nice ray!


----------



## cliff k

just a few from this past season. it was a great season


----------



## bquared

I like the post and the pictures! Looks like a pretty good year to me! i had my best ever with my first Blue Marlin EVER!!!!


----------



## mjg21

jcasey said:


> I caught some blue water for the first time this year !!!


Beautiful picture
:thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc

cliff k said:


> just a few from this past season. it was a great season[
> 
> Hey I recognize that guy in the visor! Are you gonna be able to fish next year? Has the baby been born yet?


----------



## recess

Had a good trip down to the keys this year here is a couple .


----------



## Tobiwan

Nice monster Hoo!!


----------



## Kenton

Holy Hoo Recess. Those are some impressive shots. You guys always do great.


----------



## Scruggspc

How much did that hoo weigh? This one made florida sportsman his month.


----------



## Southern Charters LLC




----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

*2013 season highlights*

We had a awesome time this year in our new home at sprotsman marina in orange beach.

cant wait till next season in the new Viking :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

*a few more : What a year :::::*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Waste-N-Away

it has been a crazy 2013 season looking back at pictures i had alot of good trips even though it seems like i havent fished at all with the rain


----------



## samoajoe

Just one....


----------



## Tobiwan

Since everyone is posting these fish I feel like I have too as well


----------



## matttheboatman

Scruggspc said:


> How much did that hoo weigh? This one made florida sportsman his month.


I love this shot - holy mackeral, batman - that is an impress Hoo.


----------



## Hotsauce

those are all great pictures. wish i had a boat so i can catch some of those monsters.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

samoajoe said:


> Just one....


 
the dude on the right: His grin says it all :thumbsup:

Classic Bro : Great catch too.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Tobiwan said:


> Since everyone is posting these fish I feel like I have too as well


 
Fishing with the blue man group : :thumbsup:


----------



## Tobiwan

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Fishing with the blue man group : :thumbsup:


Haha I was wondering if anyone would notice 🎣👍


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Tobiwan said:


> Haha I was wondering if anyone would notice &#55356;&#57251;&#55357;&#56397;


 
He's the lead blue man if i am not mistaken 

saw them in vegas one time:laughing:


----------



## tyler0421

Here's my best YFT from this year!


----------



## Scruggspc

matttheboatman said:


> I love this shot - holy mackeral, batman - that is an impress Hoo.


I wish I had my go pro that day. The emotions I showed as that fish rolled up and I stuck him were unbelievable. I can't resist here I another.


----------



## CRC

My big hooter this year. I think it came a week or so before or after yours scruggs


----------



## CRC

the cool thing, or crazy thing was it came on the TLD 25


----------



## CRC

Tuna


----------



## Scruggspc

CRC said:


> the cool thing, or crazy thing was it came on the TLD 25


Yea a big hoo like that will hurt a tld25's feeling quick. We caught ours on a tld30 and a couple time i just new he was gonna take it all. How much did that fish wiegh?


----------



## recess

a couple more......not all bluewater but my biggest this year.


----------



## CRC

It was 84 on a bathroom scale. no access to a proper scale. probably like 80ish.


----------



## Waste-N-Away

wow stud gag!!!


----------



## Pinfish Killer

A surprise while trolling for kings back in August, reason why I drive a 1000 miles with the family to come to the Gulf.


----------



## Scruggspc

Pinfish Killer said:


> A surprise while trolling for kings back in August, reason why I drive a 1000 miles with the family to come to the Gulf.


Nice sail man. I love the condos in the background.


----------



## 32zf

*2013*


----------



## IrishBlessing

*Amberjack 2013*

100lbs


----------



## Scruggspc

Now that's an aj!


----------



## dorado74

Got two Whiteys in one day earlier this year


----------



## Tim_G




----------



## samoajoe

Pinfish Killer said:


> A surprise while trolling for kings back in August, reason why I drive a 1000 miles with the family to come to the Gulf.


 
Probably caught on a Stretch 25, I love it!


----------



## Pinfish Killer

samoajoe said:


> Probably caught on a Stretch 25, I love it!


We actually got that Sail on a pink straw, you can see it in the foreground of the photo on top of the seat. Took about 35 minutes on Shimano Charter Special with 17lb test.


----------



## Scruggspc

I just can't help it. Her is a great photo woody sent me earlier this week, with a absolute monster yellowfin. Props to my bud for always producing.


----------



## aquaholic

*whooo*

caught this time last year..


----------



## tken20

*summer 2013*

fishing out of OBA. 
21'sailfish 
27' sea hunt (buddys boat)


----------



## tken20

*continued..*

continued


----------



## Scruggspc

Nice fish


----------



## jjam

Scruggspc said:


> I just can't help it. Her is a great photo woody sent me earlier this week, with a absolute monster yellowfin. Props to my bud for always producing.


Capt Hunter is de' man!!!!!









Jimmy


----------



## cliff k

Scruggspc said:


> cliff k said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a few from this past season. it was a great season[
> 
> Hey I recognize that guy in the visor! Are you gonna be able to fish next year? Has the baby been born yet?
> 
> 
> 
> i will make sure i get to fish next year! 6 1/2 weeks till the arrival of the new family member. im trying to get out there for snapper season.
Click to expand...


----------



## 4wahoo

Anybody else notice something about all the swords Recess caught???


----------



## hsiF deR

4wahoo said:


> Anybody else notice something about all the swords Recess caught???


Daytime?


----------



## 4wahoo

Or their camera has a hell of a flash! Those guys can fish


----------



## recess

4wahoo said:


> Anybody else notice something about all the swords Recess caught???


Hahahaha We go down every year to key west and stay a little while and had a good trip. But good try not saying they can't be caught up here but are a whole different animal .Those fish were caught on woods wall about 25 miles from key west on squids and belly strips.


----------



## Maxafa

29 Sept 2013


----------



## Maxafa

29 Sep 13


----------



## TeaSea

wife's first RedFish trip
Well crp, picture didn't load


----------



## lowprofile

just a few hundred yards to several miles out. wish my little yak would have taken me further.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Thats a lotta nice fish!!!


----------



## aquaholic

trolling elbow area in July..


----------



## CaptScoob38

Fun day around the elbow...


----------



## 285exp

Memorial and Labor Day Tournaments


----------



## JD7.62

Pshh...marlin, swords, big hooters and yellowfin aint got nothing on this guy! Ha!


----------



## Batt3669

Here are a few from this year. I have to get better at taking pictures while we are out there. 

















































































In a few weeks I will post a picture of me in the fetal position crying as my 31 is being pulled out of my driveway attached to the new owners truck. I regret selling it daily!


----------



## alexa041

Some nice pics in here, I'll join the fun. Caught two blues this year.


----------



## RollTider

alexa041 said:


> Some nice pics in here, I'll join the fun. Caught two blues this year.


Atta baby Rico!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sea hoss

:thumbup:


----------



## sea hoss

View attachment 218769

My 15 yr. old finally coming to love offshore fishing!
View attachment 218777


----------



## sea hoss

View attachment 218801


----------



## sea hoss

Can someone tell me why I can only post 1 pic on each reply or they won't show up?







My Dad on a triple digit YF


----------



## sea hoss

I know it's not fishing, but it was in the 2013 season!


----------



## sea hoss




----------



## sea hoss




----------



## sea hoss




----------



## Joerob5

*2013 Season*

We had fun times in 2013. These are pics from a couple different trips with Mickey O'Reily, Micky Locke and Deylnn Sigler.


----------

